# Excess EWCM while stimming for IVF?



## CanAmFam

hey all, i noticed today ive got lots of EWCM. this isnt common for me really, but it is my first cycle stimming with injections. 

ive been on the injections since june 4th, so only 5 days... with my first day of injections now being called day 3, that would only put me at day 7 today ( day 9 of the actual cycle) . id consider that a bit early to be seeing that EWCM. 

is that a known side effect at all from follistim/ repronex w/ 10iu lupron?? im just freaking out (as usual) that im ovulating or something. 

i have my first ultrasound tomorrow ( second blood draw for E2) and ill ask them at that point (if i dont forget) but wondered if that was common at all.


----------



## collettejs

Hi there. I am currently on my 6th day of injections for 1st cycle of IVF. I have noticed I have more CM than I would normally too, but not EW. I get my first results of B/W today for E2. I am also on synarel which is stopping my hormones making me from ovulate. 

Hopefully it is just a side affect from the injections and not ovulation. 

How have you been with the injections?

Baby dust to you.


----------



## dreamofabean

Gosh I had heaps!!! It varied between watery and ewcm but I seriously felt like if wet myself at times!! I too was paranoid that I'd ovulate before ec, had lots of dreams about it! But it was fine :) x


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey,

Yep both cycles i had an abundance of EWCM! It was quite bizarre! Its a side effect of your estrogen levels rising which means your follies are getting big and juicy and hopefully have lots of lovely eggs in them! Good luck for your E2 tomorrow, sounds like you are responding perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks so much all of you for the help. i think it is also a side effect. 

todays appointment was great, my E2 was 680, and they counted about 27 follicles. im being moved up a day for retrieval and given some drugs to counter act the hyper stimulation after the HCG shot. he was so happy to see the amount of large follicles i had at 16-17mms, i had many at 14-15 as well. 

sine you asked my injections have been fine. the stimming one burns like a very cold cold burn . i used an ice pack yesterday to see if that changed anything. it made the initial poke not be felt but the rest was basically the same. not icing at all today. hubby said that injecting was more difficult when i used the icepack. 
the lupron ones dont hurt at all. my second one i did left a bruise since i hit a capillary and that one hurt, but that was my own fault. lol. 

i was so worried about ovulating that i told the nurse they should prescribe more, just in case, since i weighed less when i was weight on my first visit 8 months ago. haha. i was kidding and she laughed, but i was so close ot being serious. if lupron wasnt liquid gold and impossible to get right now, i WOULD ask them to up the dosage.


----------

